# Pulling Select Random Records in Access Query



## lp092jl (Sep 13, 2004)

System: Microsoft Windows 2000
Software: Microsoft Access 2002
Subject: MS Access 2002- Pulling Random Number of Records in Query

I am working on pulling a random number or records in an Access query (Top 3 for now) and am trying to figure out how I can include every record from a related table at the same time. I am currently using a randomizer function to pull up 5 random records from one of my tables, the sql for the query reads

SELECT TOP 3 tblOrders.*
FROM tblOrders
WHERE (((randomizer())=0))
ORDER BY Rnd(IsNull(tblOrders.OrderDescription)*0+1);


The function reads:
Function Randomizer() As Integer
Static AlreadyDone As Integer
If AlreadyDone = False Then Randomize: AlreadyDone = True
Randomizer = 0
End Function

I have a customer table (tblCustomers) whose recordset looks like this:


```
-----------------------------------------------------------
|     CustomerID     |   FirstName   |      LastName      |
-----------------------------------------------------------
|                  1 | John          | Atkins             |
-----------------------------------------------------------
|                  2 | Beverly       | McKinnon           |
-----------------------------------------------------------
|                  3 | Stewart       | L****n             |
-----------------------------------------------------------
|                  4 | Debra         | Svenson            |
-----------------------------------------------------------
|                  5 | Angela        | Mayor              |
-----------------------------------------------------------
|                  6 | Lewis         | Hernandez          |
```

The related Order table (tblOrders) looks like this:


```
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|      OrderID       |     CustomerID     |      OrderDescription       |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                  5 |                  1 | Notebook pad                |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                  6 |                  1 | Headset                     |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                 22 |                  1 | Markers                     |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                 23 |                  1 | Liquid paper                |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                 11 |                  2 | Lazerjet cartridge-Blue     |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                 19 |                  2 | Lazerjet cartridge-Black    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                 24 |                  2 | Stamps                      |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                 25 |                  2 | Envelopes                   |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                 16 |                  3 | Notebook pad                |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                 17 |                  3 | Stationary                  |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                 18 |                  3 | Headset                     |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                 20 |                  3 | Markers                     |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                 21 |                  3 | Ballpoint Pens              |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                  7 |                  4 | 3 Ring Binder               |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                 10 |                  4 | Legal Paper                 |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                 12 |                  4 | Folders                     |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                 13 |                  4 | 3 Ring Binder               |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                  8 |                  5 | Liquid paper                |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                  9 |                  5 | Stationary                  |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                 14 |                  5 | Lazerjet cartridge-Black    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                 15 |                  5 | Ballpoint Pens              |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                  1 |                  6 | Stationary                  |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                  2 |                  6 | Ballpoint Pens              |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                  3 |                  6 | Legal Paper                 |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
|                  4 |                  6 | Lazerjet cartridge-Black    |
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

What I'm hoping to accomplish is a way to include all employees, but just keep the orders randomized in increments of 3.

Hopefully the attached database should clear any confusion.

Please let me know if you can find anything out.


----------

